# $100 Banded Duck



## Benjamin10 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a little bit of an old topic but i was cleaning and found one of my bands off of a greenhead. I shot this duck about four years ago and to my suprise i picked it up and it had a band on each foot. The band on the left foot was a normal number band and the one of the right foot had a reward on it. It said REWARD $100. I called the number and reported it and they sent me a check for $100. I thought it was pretty cool and was just wondering if anybody else has shot a "money bird"


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

never shot one but trapped $500 worth of them in one group of geese while doing some banding. Had to let them go with the others we banded


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Benjamin10 said:


> was just wondering if anybody else has shot a "money bird"


I've lost 2 coin flips myself - I need to try paper, rock, scissors next time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Benjamin10 said:
> 
> 
> > was just wondering if anybody else has shot a "money bird"
> ...


It wasn't a double headed coin was it?

I have a couple friends who have shot the money birds. If a person goes to Lake Alice in Fergus Falls during the summer you can see a few money bands on the geese and ducks.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

one of my pet ducks ate a $5 bill, dose that count?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I shot a goose with a 100 band on it the day after Thanksgiving 08.

Sean


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

I shot one several years ago.Funny story,it was snowing hard and you couldnt hardly see past the decoys.Out of no where this ducks just plops right in the decoys.I stand up to shoot and decide to let my buddy shoot him.He said "your already standing up go ahead".So I shot him.You could see the bands on him as the dog was bringing him into the blind.My buddy was sick but I was pretty happy. :lol:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yep.

Aug 19, 2008


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Benjamin10 said:
> ...


Some things are left better unsaid 8) :beer:


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Shot one early goose of '05.

$100 went towards sodak pheasant license.


----------

